# Edirol UA-25 + ECM8000



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

Having finally turned to the dark side and bought a PC so I could run CalMAN video calibration software, I picked up a second hand Edirol UA-25 sound card for about half it's new cost. I figured (on the spur of the moment) that this would allow me to run my SMS-1 mic (a rebadged ECM8000) in place of the RS SPLM.

To calibrate it, I assume I have to plug the 1/4" or RCA outputs into the 1/4" jack on the front and that I only have to do it with one in/output?

Any other thoughts would be welcome, although I assume a lot of what is referred to in this thread would apply here too? Beautifully made unit with full aluminium case BTW and it seems to offer the MIDI control craved by BFD users.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

It would be best to include as much circuitry in the soundcard correction as possible.

So, if you intend to use the mic preamp for input and the 1/4" balanced connection for the output, that would be the best route to use for the Left Channel loopback. But, that would be problematic I think, because the mic amp will offer fairly high gain and would require some precise level adjusting to get the looped back channel to behave with REW.

Myself, I would probably use the soundcard cal file method. Install the loopback on the right channel and play with the levels until you get a good cal file, then simply use that for the calibration and forget about the left channel cal.

brucek


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Bruce.

I did wonder about the differing sensitivities of the various input methods, but would I be right in thinking that the 'Sensitivity' control would allow me to bring the RCA output into line with the XLR/1/4" jack input. The sensitivity range on offer would seem too indicate as much (see below). Or would I be better just creating a loopback from the 1/4" out to 1/4" input as the sensitivities are matched?

Once calibrated thus, I assume I can set my speakers/sub to 75dB using an SPL meter and then turn the mics sensitivity up to match in REW?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I suppose as long as you assume that the response of the line-out 1/4" TRS to line-in 1/4" TRS loop is the same as with the XLR mic input, then there's no reason you can't use the left channel loopback cal method. The individual channel sensitivity adjust would allow for getting your levels correct to pull that off.

It's verifiable by taking a soundcard cal test of (1/4" TRS line-out to XLR) versus (1/4" TRS line-out to 1/4" TRS line-in). If they match, you're good.

brucek


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

Cheers for that.

It's a long weekend coming up here in the UK, so I guess Ill have no excuses for not settling down and sorting this out!

Russell


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

Pro devices that use the all in one Neutrik XLR-1/4" jacks automatically switch to line level input when using a 1/4" plug, thus negating any need to do any major level adjusting. Just an FYI.


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for that; All input is appreciated.:T

Russell


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

I have this config: Edirol UA-25+ECM8000+Powerbook G4....

I had a problems with Java (with Mac OS X), but now these problems have been solved......I did a calibration for UA-25 but I dont know if the calibration is correct...I did the loopback but...I dont understand (sorry I am a newbie) if my calibration was good

Thanks 

JP


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I did a calibration for UA-25 but I dont know if the calibration is correct...I did the loopback but...I dont understand (sorry I am a newbie) if my calibration was good


Simply take a frequency response measurement with REW of the cable loopback. The result should be flat if the calibration was good.

Think about it. If you first took a response measurement of a soundcard with a cable loopback from output to input and you hadn't done the calibration, you would expect the response to be that of the card itself, since you know the cable is flat. Then you calibrate the card and retake the response measure of the cable. You now expect the response to be flat...

brucek


----------

